# Stock Springs VS Lovells Springs



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Here is a comparison between my stock springs and my Lovells 20mm/ 3/4" drop springs.

Stock front spring rate is anywhere 130-150 lb/in vs the Lovells 340mm 165 lb/in fixed rate spring.










Stock rear spring rate at 392 lb/in vs the Lovells 350mm 400 lb/in fixed rate.











Yes I could have went with a stiffer spring from Pedders, King or some other coil-over brand. I really like the ride of the stock GTO, and it handles well in the canyons and the road course. It don't see much road course duty so I didn't want to tune it for the road course when it spends more street duty time. I just wanted a lower stance the will help in the looks and lowering of the center of gravity. Hopefully when I pair these springs with Pedders Comfort Gas shocks and struts or maybe some adjustable Konis they will work well with these springs.


----------



## TDMILLER (Sep 22, 2010)

So I ran into some suspension issues with my 05 and am looking to do suspension upgrades. I looked to purchase Pedders Shocks and Struts and haven't been able to find a dealer. Any idea of a good place to take a look?


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

how much did you pay for those and from what store?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kollar Racing Products is the U.S. distributor for Lovells (put it together with a .com on the end). Andy there is a great guy. The Lovells are about the same spring rate as Pedders except Pedders "drag spring" is a higher rate. Altho Lovells are firmer than stock they are quite comfortable. King's are stiffer and quite a bit stiffer depending on which rate of theirs you get.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks like springs are imminent for me... I was detailing the car and it's sagging something awful compared to last year. Just from eyeballing it, it looks like 3-4° negative camber... and it's probably more than that.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

The standard Lovells Eliminator Kit is on back order, I ordered last month and I was told I should see them in late June.

So if you want the "stock height" kit you'll be waiting a while, order now!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The 20mm drop is perfect for this car. With a proper suspension your camber will be fine, the looks great and the handling will be improved over stock height.


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

ponco are you reffering to stock springs?

LS2 lovells stock height coming via ups on wedensday, placed an order yesterday morning.


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

firebird said:


> ponco are you reffering to stock springs?
> 
> LS2 lovells stock height coming via ups on wedensday, placed an order yesterday morning.


Hmm really? The guys at Kollar Racing (the distributor) said they won't have them until late June. That was when I talked to them a few weeks ago. Did you get it from them? If so I've got goodies in the mail...


----------



## firebird (Feb 6, 2011)

yes from kolar, i got the springs alone, not the eliminator kit you were refering.


----------



## BlackPearl (Sep 13, 2006)

It's worth the wait. Andy is great to deal with and you will not be dissapointed with Lovells.


----------

